
Millions of Smart Meters May Over-Inflate Readings by Up to 600% - rossrubacon
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/hardware/millions-of-smart-meters-may-over-inflate-readings-by-up-to-600-percent/
======
rossrubacon
I live in Ontario Canada and since the smart meter our electricity is up and
we have gone crazy trying to lower it. i can not help but wounder if it uses
the same faulty measurement methodology.

found this too [https://stopsmartmeters.com.au/2017/03/31/university-
study-e...](https://stopsmartmeters.com.au/2017/03/31/university-study-
exposes-smart-meters-inflating-power-consumption-readings/)

~~~
astrodust
You can take pictures of your physical meter's indicators and see if that
matches up with your billed usage.

You could also test how accurate the meter is by measuring current on the main
feed and doing some math.

~~~
rossrubacon
you have a link on this that will help a n00b like me figure this out

~~~
astrodust
[http://www.hydroone.com/MyHome/MyAccount/MyMeter/Pages/ReadM...](http://www.hydroone.com/MyHome/MyAccount/MyMeter/Pages/ReadMyOwnMeter.aspx)

Like that?

------
Rafert
Not only ESMIG disputed the findings, also the Radiocommunications Agency
Netherlands released a statement calling the lab conditions not comparable to
normale home conditions:
[https://agentschaptelecom.nl/actueel/nieuws/2017/slimme-
elek...](https://agentschaptelecom.nl/actueel/nieuws/2017/slimme-
elektriciteitsmeters-zijn-betrouwbaar)

------
rossrubacon
wow the more I read into this the worst it sounds it can't possibly be this
much corruption and gouging going on can it.

[http://emfsafetynetwork.org/smart-
meters/complaints/](http://emfsafetynetwork.org/smart-meters/complaints/)

------
cylinder
I'm getting more and more frustrated with digital appliances. Moved to a new
place and the fancy digital appliances are more inconvenient than my previous
older appliances with analog buttons and inputs. They are a negative to the
experience. They're ruining cars too.

------
kingosticks
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793771)

------
bhhaskin
It's scary how much power we give IOT devices. It would be trivial for a
utility company to alter or change readings in their favor.

~~~
brandon272
Wouldn't that be illegal? And can't power companies modify mechanical meters
as well, if defrauding their customers is their goal?

